# 55 Gallon Freshwater Tank



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright, so I just got my 2 55 Gallon Tanks. But to Start out, I'm just going to set-up one. 

The tanks came with a few things, but nothing of real use for me and what I am looking at doing. I'll use the hoods that were with it for now...but that's about it. Going to have to head to the LFS to get some substrate, heater, and Filter to at least get me started.

I still have to find a stand as well...This should be a fun "Build".


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Sounds good so far. I love the size of my 55g. Not too small, you can do so much with them. Keep us posted.


----------



## packofqtips (Oct 5, 2012)

i just set up a 55 gallon myself, love it so far!


----------



## SQDB2011 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thankfully this isn't my first tank, BUT it's going to be my first PLANTED tank.

Can't wait to get it up. Though it will take a short while to get up and running...


----------

